# Ecualizador pasivo de 10 bandas



## manu_sonata (Jun 21, 2008)

Hola. Aca les dejo el diagrama y pcb de un eculizador pasivo de 10 bandas hecho a partir del de 5 bandas de Pablin.

1          2         3           4           5           6          7          8         9          10
32hz    60hz   125hz   200hz    500hz   1Khz    2Khz     4Khz   8Khz    16Khz

Si se desea hacer estereo la plaqueta debera ser doble.


----------



## Dano (Jun 21, 2008)

¿Lo probaste a ese ecualizador?, Si no lo haz hecho, pues tampoco lo hagas, creo que es una pérdida de tiempo, el rango de ecualización es muy baja, además de que la perdida de señal es importante.
Ármate un ecualizador activo


----------

